# Lotion bar packaging poll



## LJA (Jun 3, 2009)

Topcat asked me to post a poll on this so here goes...

Which do you prefer?  Packaging lotion bars in twist-up/push-up tubes or tins?


----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2009)

Hehe, I've voted already  

Tanya


----------



## SimplyE (Jun 4, 2009)

I voted twist/push because it seems they might be less messy.  However, I am also the one who posted the twist up tube problem, so who the he!! knows!   :shock:


----------



## carebear (Jun 4, 2009)

I cannot vote.  Cuz I choose BOTH


----------



## LJA (Jun 4, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I cannot vote.  Cuz I choose BOTH



Ladies and gentlemen...we have a waffler...   :wink:


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jun 4, 2009)

I voted!! push up tube!!


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 5, 2009)

I voted tins because you can rub it in between your hands and use it as a massage bar. Kinda difficult to do that with a push up tube.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

I vote tins , because you can offer refills at a small cost to the customer , and you are not adding to the landfills. My testers all wanted tins and low cost refills ,and the tin takes less room in a pocket of a uniform or purse. You can make a ton of scents very inexpensively and people can try them all.It is easy to pop the tart out ,wrap it and try another scent.

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Jun 6, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I vote tins , because you can offer refills at a small cost to the customer , and you are not adding to the landfills. My testers all wanted tins and low cost refills ,and the tin takes less room in a pocket of a uniform or purse. You can make a ton of scents very inexpensively and people can try them all.It is easy to pop the tart out ,wrap it and try another scent.
> 
> Kitn



Just out of curiosity, how do you price the refills, Kitn - and how do you package it?  Shrink wrapped?  That IS a really good idea.


----------



## misty (Jun 6, 2009)

push up tube, please.  Just too many contaminates out that our hands are constantly subjected to.....


----------



## heartsong (Jun 6, 2009)

*x*

  push up tube, plz!

as a driver a tin in the truck attracts dust, grit and puppy hair.  i've had to throw 2 tins away because of "foreign objects".

also, with a push up tube while driving i can apply it without getting my hands greasy and the steering wheel, too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Kitn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do shrink wrap . The 1.5oz tarts cost 26 cents to make unscented and the 2oz tins were 51 cents a piece. I would charge $6.00 for a tinned tart and $2.00 for a plain tart and up to $2.50 for a scented tart .I have seen the homemade  1.5 to 2 oz  tarts priced up to $19.99 and the twist tubes up to $24.95, that is so totally ridiculous to me , there are no  indgredients  in the mix that justify that cost . My pricing reflects that I do want to make a fair profit and hopefully sell more and make more profit kwim.

Kitn

Kitn


----------



## bombus (Jun 6, 2009)

I love the twist-up tubes. I don't like greasy hands.
 I keep one next to my bed. I have dry skin so when 
I turn in for the night, I run it over my face and arms. 
Yumm- cocoa butter!


----------

